# STEROIDS FORUM > HORMONE REPLACEMENT THERAPY- Low T, Anti-Aging > HORMONE REPLACEMENT FOR *WOMEN* >  Blood testing question

## 2crazy

Long story short my girl has been put on hrt about 2 years ago. She takes a birth control pill for estrogen and cream for her test. They tested her blood work once put her on and never check again. Is that normal for woman to be put on and not check see if levels went to normal? She is young only 34. Her levels where off and I agree with her needing it just don't understand why they don't check levels like men after they put you on?

----------


## thisAngelBites

Yeah, I would say if it was me, I would find a doctor that bothered to check levels periodically. My doc treats a *lot* of people with hormones, and I'd say he is able to get correct doses quickly just because he has treated so many people. But even he insists on full blood work after each dose change has had time to take effect, and this continues until he knows you are stable, and then he checks once every 8-12 months after that.

----------


## Lunk1

You need to learn how to talk to your doctor. They work for you, not vice versa. Demand bloodwork to recheck levels. If they refuse, get a new doc.

----------


## bass

^^^ what he said, very simple really.

----------


## 2crazy

I'm going to have her ask her dr why he doesn't test that. I'm not trying to work against dr. curios from woman that are on it if it is commonly tested like men. He tests and adjusts if needed her t4 every 6 months but not her test. Not many doctors and pharmacists are even familiar with trt for woman. We have only found one compounding pharmacy that has the capability to make it. And know one seems to understand it dr's included and very few woman on it.

----------


## 2crazy

Her endocrinologist is the one who prescribes her t4 and tests but isn't familiar with trt for woman. Her gyno is the one who prescribes her hormones but doesn't test them. It just seemed odd to me, but her cancer dr.(3 years cancer free), Primary dr and endo All seem ok with it. And now that I think about it think she already asked and dr said just don't need to test it.

----------


## bass

well if tat was me i'd demand BW every 6 months at the minimum, especially if she had cancer history.

----------

